
Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - baccheion
What personality types do we have present? I&#x27;m guessing most are INTJ or INTP.<p>Test: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.16personalities.com&#x2F;free-personality-test
======
teaneedz
ISTP

